# Home Made Bullet Time!



## AshleyAshes (Sep 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZFWOY5TzmdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFWOY5TzmdY[/video]

This is an effects test I put together to see about doing cheap, home brewed bullet time like effects which I can later impliment in later projects.  It's also my first doing a muzzle flare special effect, and it turned out decently.  Doing a non-slow motion one would have been easier and looked better even.

This was shot on a Canon Rebel EOS T4i DSLR, with the 18-135mm STM lens and the 50mm f/1.8 prime lens.

Camera was moved on a cheap photo tripod and the Hollywood Microdolly basic kit.

All editing and effects done in Adobe CS6 Master Edition and the Element 3D plugin for AE by Video Co-Pilot was used.

As for how I did this, it's a cheap trick, I'm standing still and this is apparent near the end as my arm moves somewhat.  We shot at 720p at 60 frames per second and moved the dolly quickly, this was then slowed down and interpolated to look much slower.  After Effects was used to solve the camera, creating an identical virtual camera, and this allowed me to add 3D items like the Pepsi can, shell casing, and muzzle flare.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2012)

Shouldn't this go in "Lynx Plox"?


----------



## BRN (Sep 7, 2012)

That's neat.

 I didn't notice you were standing still! Honestly, my focus for identifying how much time was passing was the falling can; I didn't watch the arm. The moving weapon only gives it away when you "notice" it; as I was watching the moving shell, but not really the weapon.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 7, 2012)

SIX said:


> That's neat.
> 
> I didn't notice you were standing still! Honestly, my focus for identifying how much time was passing was the falling can; I didn't watch the arm. The moving weapon only gives it away when you "notice" it; as I was watching the moving shell, but not really the weapon.



That'd be part of the cheat.  Since the muzzle flare, CG Pepsi can and CG shell casing are 3D and only doing their own subtle animations while the camera moves, they can truely exist in slow motion.  They can be frozen in the air while the camera moves around if I want.  So your eye see's these things and it somewhat keeps your eye from noticing my arm moving a bit as I try to hold perfectly still.

Fact: I cut the top and bottom off a Pepsi can, cut the 'tube' left in half, and put that on a flat bed scanner to get a matching texture for the CG Pepsi can.


----------

